# Exotic Wood



## leland_71832 (Aug 21, 2005)

Does anyone know where to buy more exotic woods to smoke with?
I ran across a site a few years back that had Nutmeg and Allspice.
I can't find my way back to it
I don't know if would be good but I would like to try it
Any help would be appreciated


----------

